# Skin discolored



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

So as many of you know Douglas has been flaky lately but the vet didn't seem super worried.

Well, he got a harness a few weeks ago. I love it. But. Now he has areas that are very dark under his armpits and slight darkening of the chest- places around where the harness sits.

I have loosened it quite a bit in the past two weeks since I noticed a small amount of redness in the armpits, and haven't seen serious reddening since. But he's got almost black skin there now? It seems like normal skin, just the wrong color (he is normally pink..)

Any idea on how to get rid of it? Quite frankly it looks kind of ucky in my opinion.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hm. That's odd. Not sure why the harness would cause skin discoloration. Redness yes, or irritation, but no clue on changing his skin color unless its the dye in the harness rubbing off on his skin.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've never heard of this happening before. Sorry I can't help. I hope someone can tell you something. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I guess it could be the dye.

If it helps, once he had a spider bite and when it healed, there was a small scar this color there for a while. I wonder if when his body heals he develops pigment for no reason? It would explain the location for sure.

The harness itself is brown and white so I guess it could be that too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, could be from healing. Pigment can definitely change from 'wounds.'


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

These were barely even red though. How weird.

Wonder if I can do anything to make it go away or if it's permanent.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It may disappear on its own. I'd change harnesses just to be safe.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think it will be possible to find one that doesn't do that. I have it super loose, but there's some discoloration even on his chest, no matter what I do a harness is going to touch his chest. He just seems super sensitive.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

There are so many possible reasons for skin discoloration, from hormonal
imbalance, to parasites, to allergies to even diseases, it's nearly impossible 
to determine without seeing, examining. Can you take a picture? I can take 
a look, but honestly if you switch harnesses and this remains, doesn't fade, 
or get worse, I'd see a vet to be safe.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Kalisee's skin became black very black over the summer. Her normally pink skin became black as night and speckled in some areas. All of her chest and her tummy mostly. We had changed environments at the time. We were in alot of sun and she was drinking different water and wearing a her harness alot at the beach. The weather was very warm.

At first I thought she was dirty because we were outside alot. But after scrubbing I realised its her skin. I am not sure what it was. It was a bit freaky looking. It could be a variety of things. I did not do anything to make it go away, a few months after we got back she turned pink again. 

Maybe Douglas is sweating in the places the harness is sitting causing discoloration? I wonder if that is possible.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

If it sticks around I will ask the vet about it but we were just in there and it's not hurting him any. It really just looks like darker skin. Not unusual except the color and that I don't like how it looks.

I might try having him wear a shirt under the harness more often and see if that helps. The weather has been so nice that I haven't dressed him a whole lot lately.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Moonfall said:


> I don't think it will be possible to find one that doesn't do that. I have it super loose, but there's some discoloration even on his chest, no matter what I do a harness is going to touch his chest. He just seems super sensitive.


Poor little guy. :/ Bless him. Hopefully it resolves. 

Only other thing could be an allergy to something in the material of the harness. Since its only where the harness sits against his skin, I wouldn't suspect it to be anything else. But really it's just hard to know without a vet check. If it continues, seeing your vet will rest your mind. xxx


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah.. 

Well, I noticed the same discoloration after he had a spider bite, and it hung around for quite some time. It was just less widespread and I knew why it was there.

I am walking with my aunt, my lab, and her hound today and have a shirt under that should protect his fragile skin.

I feel bad for the little guy, he's so sensitive to everything. Sometimes I have to bathe him after walks because he gets hives! I think I may switch his diet again and see if that helps his skin, both the itching/flaking and sensitivity. I have a coupon for nature's variety instinct and may try that one out.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Has he had a full blood panel done since you rescued him? That would be my suggestion. Make sure he doesn't have thyroid disease or cushings. 

There is a syndrome in dogs called 'black skin disease' or alopecia X. You can google it, but it is where the dogs skin turns black and they may have symmetrical hair loss in those areas. Before chalking it up to that though, I'd have a blood panel done to rule out thyroid or cushings.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

My schnauzer who had cushings had skin discoloration, which was usually black/brown spots but he also had very red armpits and we didn't use a harness at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you leave the harness on during the day? If so, I'd think about removing it, and using it only for walks. I think the shirt under the harness is a good idea.


----------

